# Shell Script hilfe



## scumpy (25. April 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich habe leider keinerlei Ahnung von Shell Script wollte deswegen hier mal nachforschen. Also ich wollte fragen ob jemand von euch mir ein script schreiben könnte. ich will, dass es den "write user"-befehl solange ausführt bis ich ihn durch Strg+Z beende^^. Er Sollte sich bitte immer selbst ausschalten und wiederholen! (der befehl, da bie write geschrieben wird...)
Am Anfang sollte bitte noch eine eingabe sein, an welchen user der write befehl ausgeführt wird.
Also ich könnte das zwar in java, aber die übersetzung in shell srcipt is noch zu machen^^

public class ssh {

public ssh(String username) {}

public void main(String Args[])
{
        while(true)
{
         write username;
}
}
}

so ungefähr...^^

danke euer scumpy


----------



## Sinac (26. April 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/249732-unix-einfuehrung-shell-scripte.html


----------



## scumpy (28. April 2007)

hat mri leider nicht sehr geholfen. also hab zwar schon meine ersten skripte (danke) geschreiben, aber ich weiß immernoch nicht, wie er terminal-befehle, ausführen kann -.-


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Befehle fuehrst Du ganz einfach durch Aufruf auf, wie es beim Scripting (wozu ja im Grunde auch Batch-Dateien gerechnet werden koennen) eben ueblich ist.

In diesem Thread kannst Du dazu ein Beispiel sehen.


----------



## scumpy (28. April 2007)

ich will jetzt nciht unhöflich wirken, aber es wäre echt cool wenn mir jmd das script schreiben könnte -.-


----------



## Sinac (28. April 2007)

Aber es wäre doch echt noch viel cooler wenn du mit Hilfe unserer Tips selber lernst wie das funktioniert und beim nächsten Mal nicht wieder fragen musst, oder?


----------



## scumpy (28. April 2007)

da kann ich dir leider nicht widersprechen


----------



## scumpy (2. Mai 2007)

so hab jetzt das kleine progy fast fertig^^ ok, keine meisterleistung, aber immerhin;

#!/bin/bash
clear
echo "Bitte Benuternamen eingeben!"
read $name
while [ true ]      *
do
write name        *
done


*= Da is das Problem, er kann nur einmal den write-Befehl ausführen, wie kann ich diesen Befehl stoppen, und dann erneut ausführen lassen, gibt es sowas


----------

